# Big Hello from Cody and Molly



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Cody my Champ on Left and Molly my maltese Shih zu mix . Molly is soooo good with Cody and makes sure he never falls! Since he is completely blind now. Especially on the bed she always sleeps at the back end so he never falls over!! I just heard of eye drops now that you can give your dog when you they are getting older to prevent this blindness. Wish I knew sooner! Cody gets around just fine but I wish he could still see me. He’s my Velcro dog where ever I go he’s there. And he sure makes sure of it! Love them so much!!!! 🐾💖


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

They are both so adorable! How sweet that Molly watches out for Cody. 💗


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Your two babies are precious!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They are so cute together.


----------



## shey (Jun 14, 2021)

Hello Cody and Molly! you 2 will become bestfriends!


----------

